# the other white meat



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

skiffisher and i went striper fishing off of CH. slow morning so we decided to try our hand on the wreck. anchor set and the day started out on fire. every drop there was a fish. most 14-15 inches, we kept a 17,19,20. all fat and frisky.

tightlines
db77


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the ride DB,its was a blast.
First time tog fishing and now I am hooked.

Hope rebecca didnt beat you up when you got home 
MATT


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

dickyboy77 said:


> skiffisher and i went striper fishing off of CH. slow morning so we decided to try our hand on the wreck. anchor set and the day started out on fire. every drop there was a fish. most 14-15 inches, we kept a 17,19,20. all fat and frisky.
> 
> tightlines
> db77


Well, it sound like fun, but that 17" keeper is not legal. Also, not certain where that wreck is of which you speak, but if it's coastal side, then neither are the 19 and 20. Be careful out there, please.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*Actually*

Rory the size limit is 14 in. so dont worry we were plenty over the limit.

The other white meat is TOG.

thanks for the concern
MATT


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

skiffisher said:


> Rory the size limit is 14 in. so dont worry we were plenty over the limit.
> 
> The other white meat is TOG.
> 
> ...


I was thrown off by the "skiffisher and i went striper fishing " LOL. I should have known!


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

*size regs*

I thought 18 inches was the legal size

Chesapeake Bay Fall Season .........................................................October 4 through December 31 
........................................Minimum Size Limit................................................ 18 inches
........................................Maximum Size Limit * ......................................... 28 inches 
........................................Possession Limit..................................................... 2 per person

* 1 fish of the 2 fish possession limit may be 34 inches or larger; no fish may be kept between 28 and 34 inches.


----------



## kastinkenny (Aug 17, 2005)

ignore that last one, I too was mislead

Great catch


----------

